# How long does Bute take to get out of the system??



## mollymurphy (16 September 2007)

As the title really.  Need to trot Molly up after her last bute tomorrow morning, but no point in doing it until the Bute has completely worn off.  Is it 24 hours??

Many thanks!

Lou.


----------



## zigzag (16 September 2007)

Can stay in body for up to five days!


----------



## star (17 September 2007)

7days is the withdrawl period for competition.


----------



## mollymurphy (17 September 2007)

Really?!  Bummer!  So when would you say it would be ok to trot her up, knowing that the bute was having no effect?  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Thank you!


----------



## S_N (17 September 2007)

Jockey Club Rules state 8 days - think it's the same for FEI


----------



## tanyatag1 (26 September 2007)

this will sound like a very silly question but why does bute have to be out of the sytem?


----------

